# Gaming PC



## seref (10. Januar 2015)

Servus, wie viel würde mich denn ein Gaming PC insgesamt kosten, wenn ich ihn mir selber zusammenbaue? Klar variiert der Preis je nachdem wie gut du deinen PC haben willst. Könnt ich mir für ca. 700€ einen guten zusammenstellen? Kenne mich mit Prozessoren nicht aus, weiß nur das i7 gut sein soll aber was 4770K heißen soll weiß ich nicht. Und was ist bei der Mainboard zu beachten? DDR 3, PCI-e.. Welche PCI-e brauche ich für die Grafikkarte (es gibt doch verschieden PCI-e's, oder?). Wieviel Watt werde ich dann für das Netzteil gebrauchen.. Oder lohnt es sich eher eine Konsole zu kaufen? Ich zocke eher selten bis gar nicht aber ich hab ab und zu lust zum zocken und wollt hier mal fragen wie viel es mich kosten würde.. Muss kein High-End sein, sollte halt aktuelle Spiele wie z.B. das neueste Battlefield flüssig laufen lassen mit einer angemessenen Grafik. Danke im vorraus.


----------



## PcJuenger (10. Januar 2015)

Wenn du dich damit nicht wirklich beschäftigen magst und eh nur selten zockst,würde ich dir eine Konsole ans Herz legen. Damit dürftest du am günstigsten wegkommen, was die Hardware betrifft.


----------



## seref (10. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich zocke, dann zocke ich meist FPS, kann man ne Maus und Tastatur an eine PS4 anschließen? Und hatt die Hardware dieselbe Reaktionszeit wie am PC?


----------



## seref (10. Januar 2015)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Wenn du dich damit nicht wirklich beschäftigen magst und eh nur selten zockst



Beschäftigen würde ich mich schon sehr gerne, es würde mir sogar spaß machen einen PC selber zu bauen. Aber es sollte halt so um die 700€ kosten und sich lohnen, also aktuelle Spiele flüssig und mit angemessener Grafik abspielen.


----------



## PcJuenger (11. Januar 2015)

Dann bräuchte man deine Definition von angemessener Grafik ^^


----------



## seref (11. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht etwas wie die PS4 Grafik. Oder halt eine Grafikkarte für 150-200€ mit bester Preis-Leistung. Komplett sollte alles zusammen nicht über 700€ gehen.


----------



## Typhalt (11. Januar 2015)

Also du kannst für 700E gerade was sehr fettes zusammen stellen, was der Konsole auch überlegen ist. Ich habe was bei Mindfactory zusammen gestellt mit einigen Artikeln die gerade im Angebot sind, wenn du die Angebotsartikel nimmst und vorallem rechtzeitig bestellen würdest, hättest du ein System für knapp unter 700€ womit du jedes Game auf höchsten Einstellungen spielen könntest. Wenn du sogar 720 ausgeben könntest, würde eine noch fettere Grafikkarte raus springen, da bei der R9 290 gerade eine für 245€ im Angebot wäre. Hier mal das System: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220c5529457f53a3f62d0b710ed8a1d0fccb047008443

Und hier die 29 290 Grafikkarte, falls du diese wählen wolltest: 61747 - 4096MB PowerColor Radeon R9 290 TurboDuo Aktiv PCIe 3.0 


Nur wie gesagt, sehr viele komponenten sind gerade im Angebot, weswegen ich nicht weiß, ob der Preis später immer noch der selbe ist. Wenn nicht kann ich nach ersatz gucken 

EDIT: Ganz vergessen zu fragen ob Windows, Bildschirm, Maus und Tastatur auch gebraucht wird? ^^


----------



## seref (11. Januar 2015)

Danke für das zusammenstellen.
Klar würd ich dann 20€ mehr ausgeben wollen wenns einen guten Unterschied macht. Mit Readon grafikkarten kenne ich mich nicht aus, gibt es da einen Unterschied gegenüber GeForce? Was ist denn die stärkste/aktuellste Readon?
Der Prozessor hat kein K am ende stehen, das bedeutet man kann die nicht overclocken, richtig? Nicht das ich vorgehabt hab meinen Prozessor zu overclocken, weiß eh nicht wie das geht und ob das überhaupt viel bringt.
Hat das Mainboard besonderheiten? (Bei Mainboards kenne ich mich gar nicht aus). Hab mal auf Youtube eine ASUS Maximus VII Hero, die sieht ganz cool aus, ist natürlich auch teuerer, was wäre zwischen beiden Mainboards der Unterschied außer bessere Soundkarte und vllt. mehr USB-Anschlüssen.

Maus, Tastatur und Monitor sind vorhanden Monitor ist von Samsung 24" Full HD, ist schon älter aber macht seine Arbeit.


----------



## Typhalt (11. Januar 2015)

Also Radeon sind halt etwas Stromhungriger aber eben auch günstiger. Die Stärkste Radeon ist im Moment wohl die R9 295X weil es eine Karte mit 2 Grafikchips ist, aber unter den normalen ist es die R9 290X die ist allerhöchstens 10% schneller als die R9 290. 
Und richtig, der Prozessor ist ein normaler der sich nicht Übertackten lässt. Aber die K Prozessoren lohnen sich eh Preis/Leistungstechnisch nicht. Weil man da kaum lohnenswerte Leistung raus holt. Da kommt man Günstiger wenn man in 3 Jahren einen neuen holt. 
Also erst mal ist auf dem Gigabyte ein älterer Chipsatz eingebaut nämlich der B85 und in dem Asus ist es ein Z97 das ist ein Übertakterboard und hat noch viele andere kleinere eigenschaften. Aber wirklich nachteile hast du wohl beim Standartgebrauch nicht. In wie wit sich der Unterschied auswirkt kann ich dir so garnicht sagen, da müsstest du warten bis z.B. der Herbboy was dazu schreibt. Aber eins kann ich dir sagen, du wirst keinen Nachteil mit dem Gigabyte Board haben. Das ist auch ein sehr gutes Board, vorallem für den Preis. 

Gut, dann machst du definitiv nichts falsch mit dem System. Hast sogar ein richtiges Schnäppchen gemacht. Ich hab für das ähnliche System 150E mehr gezahlt im November


----------



## seref (11. Januar 2015)

Nochmal danke, ich werde mal schaun und in den nächsten 2Tagen eine Entscheidung treffen, vllt kauf ich mir erst nur einen Teil. Ihr könnt gerne weiterschreiben wenn ihr verbesserungsvorschläge habt, tipps oder sonstiges.

Die SSD ist dazu da um Windows draufzu-installieren, damit das System schneller arbeitet, richtig? Und müsst ich die Spiele oder Programme auch drauf installieren damit sie "schneller" laufen oder reicht da nur Windows zu installieren? Ich kann da schon mein altes Win7 vom Dell OEM PC hernehmen, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2015)

Du solltest nicht nach der "stärksten" Karte schauen, sondern einfach schauen, was die beste Mischung aus Leistung und anderen Dingen (Strom. Lautstärke) fürs Geld ist. Mehr als eine AMD R9 290 oder Nvidia GTX 970 lohnt sich derzeit nicht, weil du dann gleich 200€ mehr ausgeben musst für die GTX 980, die zwar die stärkste derzeitige Karte mit Einzel-GPU ist, aber nur 10-15% schneller als die GTX 970.

Wenn es vom Budget reicht, wäre ein Xeon 1230 oder 1231 plus 8GB RAM plus R9 290 oder GTX 970 optimal. Ne SSD mit 128GB, was für Windows und alle "normalen" Programme reicht, kostet 50-60€. Da passen dann auch vlt noch 2-3 Games drauf. Bei 256GB passen auf jeden Fall auch ein paar Games drauf, oder MP3-Sammlung oder so. Die Spiele laufen dann nicht schneller, aber Ladezeiten verkürzen sich je nach Spiel schon merkbar.

Der Windows-key MÜSSTE gehen, du musst dann halt vlt eine "normale" Win7-CD besorgen bzw. runterladen und brennen.


----------



## seref (11. Januar 2015)

Ist die R9 290 und die GTX 970 im gleichen niveau? Die GTX 970 ist um die 80€ teurer als die R9 290, wenn da wirklich nicht viel Unterschied ist nehme ich die günstigere.
"Typhalt" hat mir die i5 4460 vorgeschlagen, soll ich doch lieber ne Xeon hollen? Kannst du mal im Warenkorb schauen was er mir zusammengestellt hat und sagen ob das so passt für den Preis? Übertakten werde ich sowieso nicht, da ich nicht weiß wie das geht und es auch nicht brauche. Ne SSD wäre schon pflicht, hatte noch nie eine.


----------



## Typhalt (11. Januar 2015)

seref schrieb:


> Ist die R9 290 und die GTX 970 im gleichen niveau? Die GTX 970 ist um die 80€ teurer als die R9 290, wenn da wirklich nicht viel Unterschied ist nehme ich die günstigere.
> "Typhalt" hat mir die i5 4460 vorgeschlagen, soll ich doch lieber ne Xeon hollen? Kannst du mal im Warenkorb schauen was er mir zusammengestellt hat und sagen ob das so passt für den Preis? Übertakten werde ich sowieso nicht, da ich nicht weiß wie das geht und es auch nicht brauche. Ne SSD wäre schon pflicht, hatte noch nie eine.




Also du kannst natürlich auch den Xeon nehmen, da das ein i7 ohne Grafikeinheit ist, Der ist allerding einiges teurer und ich hab halt gewählt was ins Budget passt, damit du den bestmöglichen PC für dein Geld bekommst. 


Und die GTX 970 ist nicht mal 10% schneller als die R9 290, aber eben fast 70€ teurer als die R9 290 die ich dir da gezeigt habe. Also da lohnen sich die 70€ Aufpreis definitiv nicht.


EDIT: Da gerade so viele sachen im Angebot sind, und vorallem die R9 290 für das kleine Geld zu haben ist, hast du da echt sehr viel für das Geld, sogar mehr als du normal für dein Geld bekommen würdest.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2015)

seref schrieb:


> Ist die R9 290 und die GTX 970 im gleichen niveau? Die GTX 970 ist um die 80€ teurer als die R9 290, wenn da wirklich nicht viel Unterschied ist nehme ich die günstigere


 es hängt vom genauen Preis ab. Die GTX 970 ist je nach Spiel im Schnitt 6-7% schneller, kostet aber mehr - allerdings verbraucht sie auch sehr wenig Strom. Wenn Du die Wahl zwischen ner R 290 für 280€ und einer GTX 970 für 310€ hast, würde ich persönlich eher die GTX 970 nehmen, weil die halt ein bisschen stärker ist und sich der Aufpreis zudem je nach Nutzung dann allein von Stromkosten her sich lohnt - dazu muss man nicht 5-6 Std täglich gamen, das rentiert sich auch schon früher. Aber je größer der Preisabstand, desto weniger lohnt es sich.  Und was noch dazukommt: die GTX 970 ist leichter zu kühlen eben auch weil sie nicht so viel Strom zieht und weniger Wärme erzeugt - wenn du also eine sehr leise Karte suchst, könnte die GTX 970 ein Vorteil sein. 

Is also ne Mischung aus reiner Preis-Leistung, Stromkosten und Lautstärke.


----------



## seref (13. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> es hängt vom genauen Preis ab. Die GTX 970 ist je nach Spiel im Schnitt 6-7% schneller, kostet aber mehr - allerdings verbraucht sie auch sehr wenig Strom. Wenn Du die Wahl zwischen ner R 290 für 280€ und einer GTX 970 für 310€ hast, würde ich persönlich eher die GTX 970 nehmen, weil die halt ein bisschen stärker ist und sich der Aufpreis zudem je nach Nutzung dann allein von Stromkosten her sich lohnt - dazu muss man nicht 5-6 Std täglich gamen, das rentiert sich auch schon früher. Aber je größer der Preisabstand, desto weniger lohnt es sich.  Und was noch dazukommt: die GTX 970 ist leichter zu kühlen eben auch weil sie nicht so viel Strom zieht und weniger Wärme erzeugt - wenn du also eine sehr leise Karte suchst, könnte die GTX 970 ein Vorteil sein.
> 
> Is also ne Mischung aus reiner Preis-Leistung, Stromkosten und Lautstärke.



Wenn ich mir die GTX970 hollen sollte, von welchem hersteller? Oder ist das egal? Unterschied ist doch nur die kühlung zwischen den herstellern, oder?


----------



## Typhalt (14. Januar 2015)

seref schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die GTX970 hollen sollte, von welchem hersteller? Oder ist das egal? Unterschied ist doch nur die kühlung zwischen den herstellern, oder?



Also auf keinen fall würde ich über 320 gehen. 
Also die Palit Jetstream ist die beste bis 320€ Aber du kannst auch bedenkenlos zur Zotac für 310 greifen


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2015)

Jo, nen Unterschied hast du an sich nur bei den Kühlern. Oder auch bei der Leistung, wenn der Grundtakt höher ist - aber das sind idR so wenige MHz, dass man es eh kaum merkt. 

Nur beim Spulenfiepen kann es Modelle geben, bei denen es eher mal auftritt - aber da ist dann die Frage, ob es einen überhaupt stört, selbst wenn es da ist.


----------



## seref (15. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Jo, nen Unterschied hast du an sich nur bei den Kühlern. Oder auch bei der Leistung, wenn der Grundtakt höher ist - aber das sind idR so wenige MHz, dass man es eh kaum merkt.
> 
> Nur beim Spulenfiepen kann es Modelle geben, bei denen es eher mal auftritt - aber da ist dann die Frage, ob es einen überhaupt stört, selbst wenn es da ist.



Ich weiß nicht ob mich das "Spulenfiepen" nerven würde, hab mir grad auf Youtube angeschaut was das sein soll, vllt würd ich das durch den Sound des Spieles nicht hören.

Hab jetzt in der zusammenstellung von "Typhalt" bisschen was geändert, anstatt des i5's hab ich überlegt vllt. doch den Xeon zu hollen, zwischen 1230 und 1231 sind 6€ unterschied auf mindfactory, also der 1231 ist "besser" oder? Zwischen der i5 und der Xeon liegen ca. 70€ unterschied, würde sich das lohnen? (Die Hardware sollte schon stark sein/bleiben für die nächsten 2 Jahre oder so). Welche von den beiden wäre halt besser für's gaming?

Dann hab ich mich auch für die GTX970 entschieden, da du ja sagtest die frisst weniger Strom und ist leiser, was sich über die Jahre rentieren würde. Die günstigste mit ca. 300€ ist die PNY, sind noch paar Angebote drinnen die MSI für 328€. Sollte ich eine OC hollen oder eher nicht?


----------



## Typhalt (15. Januar 2015)

seref schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob mich das "Spulenfiepen" nerven würde, hab mir grad auf Youtube angeschaut was das sein soll, vllt würd ich das durch den Sound des Spieles nicht hören.
> 
> Hab jetzt in der zusammenstellung von "Typhalt" bisschen was geändert, anstatt des i5's hab ich überlegt vllt. doch den Xeon zu hollen, zwischen 1230 und 1231 sind 6€ unterschied auf mindfactory, also der 1231 ist "besser" oder? Zwischen der i5 und der Xeon liegen ca. 70€ unterschied, würde sich das lohnen? (Die Hardware sollte schon stark sein/bleiben für die nächsten 2 Jahre oder so). Welche von den beiden wäre halt besser für's gaming?
> 
> Dann hab ich mich auch für die GTX970 entschieden, da du ja sagtest die frisst weniger Strom und ist leiser, was sich über die Jahre rentieren würde. Die günstigste mit ca. 300€ ist die PNY, sind noch paar Angebote drinnen die MSI für 328€. Sollte ich eine OC hollen oder eher nicht?




Also bei 6€ unterschied solltest du natürlich zu dem 1231 greifen und ja der ist gleich auch besser als der i5 da dies ein i7 nur halt ohne Grafikeinheit und mit anderem Namen. Auf lange sicht fährst du mit dem Xeon besser. Also in 2 Jahren könnte es sich auszahlen. 
Und was die GTX angeht, pass auf das du keine im Referenzdesigne nimmst, da die scheiße Kühlen und so laut wie ein Staubsauger werden können ^^ Welche ich empfehlen kann ist die Palit Jetstream, ist nach der MSI Gaming die beste. Aber die Zotac für 310€ kannst du auch nehmen. 
Und was das spulenfiepen angeht, des hat fast jede Karte nur oft so leise das man es einfach nicht warnimmt


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2015)

Es ist schwer zu sagen, ob sich der Xeon WIRKLICH lohnt - aber es kann gut sein, dass du bei Optimierung von Games auf mehr als 4 Kerne mit dem core i5 schon deutlich früher erneut Wechseln musst - derzeit ist ein Xeon nur wenige Prozent schneller als ein i5 in Games.


----------



## INU-ID (16. Januar 2015)

Servus. 


seref schrieb:


> zocke eher selten bis gar nicht aber ich hab ab und zu lust zum zocken



Das irritiert mich etwas. Wenn du nicht zockst, ist der Rechner dann quasi immer aus? Oder sitzt du oft am PC, spielst aber einfach nur sehr selten? Und wenn du am PC sitzt, was genau machst du dann? Surfen, Filme schauen usw, oder aufwendige ressourcenhungrige Programme nutzen (Videos recodieren)? Im ersten Fall würde sich tatsächlich eine Konsole anbieten. Ein PC macht keinen wirklichen Sinn für Gelegenheitsspieler die sonst nicht am PC sitzen, auf das Anwendungsprofil passt eine Konsole perfekt. Zumal man damit mittlerweile auch sehr gut surfen und Filme anschauen kann. Einziger Kritikpunkt könnte ein bestimmtes Spiel sein, das es zb. nur auf der Konsole oder nur auf dem PC gibt.

Selber bauen lohnt mMn nur dann, wenn man den PC häufig/regelmäßig und vielseitig verwendet, denn nur dann kann man sich an den Vorzügen seiner Auswahl (wie gut man doch alles ausgesucht hat^^) erfreuen, sie quasi geniesen. Wenn du deinen Rechner nur 2x im Monat für ne Runde Ballern startest, dann merkst du den Unterschied zwischen Komplett-PC und Eigenbau-PC (zb. besser ausgestattet, mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten im Bios, mehr Anschlüsse, 10% schnellerer RAM, 6% schnellerer USB3-Chipsatz usw.) eh nicht. (sofern CPU und GPU gleich sind versteht sich!)

Je nach dem wie deine Ansprüche sind wäre auch eine Kombination denkbar, zb. für 400€ ne PS4 (zum zocken am großen TV im Wohnzimmer) und für 300€ nen kleinen sehr leisen und sparsamen (ggf. Mini-) PC (zb. zum surfen am Schreibtisch). Ich meine, es macht halt mMn wenig Sinn wenn die GTX970 nach ein paar Monaten zb. 150€ im Wert verloren hat,  und du in der Zeit nur zb. 20 o. 30 Stunden mit ihr gespielt hast.^^

Wie auch immer, die Faustformel lautet: CPU und GPU sollten zusammen 60-70% des Budgets ausmachen, das Netzteil sollte nicht unter 50€ kosten (und auf gar keinen Fall unter 30€), der Arbeitsspeicher sollte nach Möglichkeit ~4x dem Graka-RAM entsprechen (2GB Grafikkarte = 8GB RAM, 4GB Grafikkarte = 16GB RAM), und wenn man relativ guten Klang wiedergeben möchte (über gute Kopfhörer oder ne ordentliche Anlage), dann brauchts noch ne passende Soundkarte für etwa 30-50€ (zb.Asus Xonar ab 30€), andernfalls reicht der Onboardsound des Mobos.

Weitermachen.


----------

